# New to Corpus area



## therodslinger (Jul 25, 2014)

Im new to the area and was wondering if there are any decent spots to wade accessible by truck


----------



## mjz (Jan 11, 2008)

http://www.corpusfishing.com/messageboard/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=15812

Welcome to the area! That should get you started.

Feel free to sign up on the board over there, lots of nice people who fish all over the Corpus area.

Any questions on Port A, shoot me a PM!


----------



## therodslinger (Jul 25, 2014)

mjz said:


> http://www.corpusfishing.com/messageboard/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=15812
> 
> Welcome to the area! That should get you started.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info man went out in port a this morning and caught a limit of reds and then some!


----------



## mjz (Jan 11, 2008)

Right on!


----------



## flyNmullet (Jul 30, 2014)

wo that's good. congrats on your limit bet it was fun. so many different fun and challenging ways to catch fish.


----------

